
Micro Responsive Grid - a tiny little fluid grid - roybarberuk
http://roybarber.com/micro-responsive-grid/
======
danpalmer
I'm not a designer, and have limited experience (Bootstrap, 960, Bourbon, etc)
with (S){C,A}SS frameworks/libraries, so maybe I'm just being ignorant.

Can someone explain to me why there are so many grid frameworks? There appear
to be quite a limited number of features, being responsive, dynamic grid sizes
maybe? So what's the reason for so many designers 'rolling their own'
'handmade' 'little, tiny, light, nimble and small' grid frameworks?

I'm sure there is a reason for it, but from the perspective of an outsider
(sort of), it looks like there is an excessive number of options.

~~~
_ZeD_
NIH

~~~
jrnkntl
For the less-abbreviation-wise NIH -> "Not Invented Here"

"is the philosophy of social, corporate, or institutional cultures that avoid
using or buying already existing products, research, standards, or knowledge
because of their external origins and costs." -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Not_invented_here>

------
aidos
That actual page isn't using it, is it? Is there a demo up somewhere? I had to
clone it to take a look.

Nice and simple - it's hard to judge behaviour without seeing a bit of content
or blocks, or something. Suggest you add a little more to the example (eg
<http://960.gs/demo.html>).

It's good to have light example like this to work from. I find things like
bootstrap to be completely unapproachable. I spend so much time looking
through their src to get slightly non-standard behaviours that it's almost
always easier to write my own.

~~~
roybarberuk
sure, ill work on a micro demo, this was literally written two hours ago in a
hour!

~~~
okamiueru
If you spend 1 hour to code something, and deem it worthy of HN, fine. The
users here can decide whether or not it is good.

Now, if you code something that is itself implied to be a demo... and it
isn't, because you haven't had the time? It's a bit misleading, and maybe even
disingenuous.

I wish I had enough karma to downvote the post (as it is now).

 _edit_ : So, all in all, it's nice work. But keep in mind you are linking to
a page that does not demo it (convention for these things is that it does), or
mention that it uses a different grid layout framework. Also, the demo
provided doesn't seem to work in Opera 12.11 1661.

~~~
roybarberuk
Thanks for your feedback

------
FreshCode
Really nice. I would recommend not animating font-size transitions when
resizing. Eye candy can distract the viewer and detract from your message. For
a design portfolio it may be more impressive, but for most use cases, I feel
it would work better if resizing was instant.

~~~
roybarberuk
Are you referring to my website, as the micro grid has no animations?

~~~
swah
Some kind of animation happens when you resize the window for the main site.

------
ajanuary
A preview of the demo in the repo:

[http://htmlpreview.github.com/?https://github.com/roybarber/...](http://htmlpreview.github.com/?https://github.com/roybarber/micro-
rwd-grid/blob/master/index.html)

~~~
VikingCoder
What am I missing? It's just a grid of numbers, it's not responsive at all.

~~~
mnicole
It's wrapped in a 960px container for some reason, I had to take it off to see
if it was working and not just being nudged by a media query. Having
background colors on the elements would really help visualize what's going on.

~~~
roybarber
using the above preview url makes it buggy, for a true preview its best to
download the zip and open up the index.html file

------
grahamjl
Look's interesting - could you pop a demo link up to go alongside the article
or readme?

~~~
roybarberuk
sure, it's that tiny the demo link would literally show a lot of colored
boxes!

~~~
grahamjl
but that would be fine to show and much easier than having to download the
example and host it somewhere to view on a phone!

~~~
roybarberuk
see the comment above by ajanuary for a preview

~~~
rartichoke
Are you sure the example is properly written because it looks completely
broken to me in Opera.

Everything is displayed in 1 column along the left.

~~~
rartichoke
@roy,

I'm using Windows 7 with the latest stable build on a 1600x1200 desktop
display.

Here's what it looks like in Opera: <http://i.imgur.com/yUcVqeN.jpg>

In chrome it looks much different, it's aligned in the center with multi
columns which I assume is the proper look.

~~~
roybarberuk
seems if you use the live preview as suggested above its not rendering the
media queries. If you download the zip and open up the index.html file its
working fine. Must be a error with their preview engine. Here's a screenshot
locally on opera 12.12: <http://i.imgur.com/RgIraby.png>

------
griffindy
a nice framework and a great site, good job!

